# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  "Ender's Game" movie is on the way!!

## Irascible Crusader

Yes, they're finally making this a movie.  This Hugo and Nebula Science Fiction award winner written in 1985 by famed Science Fiction writer Orson Scott Card was by far my favorite book growing up and it hooked me into forever being an Orson Scott Card fan.  I have nearly all his books.

Who is Ender Wiggin?

He's Earth's last best hope for beating the Buggers, a vicious alien race that nearly wiped out human existence in a previous invasion. And Ender Wiggin is only a child, so are all of the commanding officers who will lead the invasion fleet as the forces of Earth bring the war to the Buggers' home planets.  The theory is that children can reach higher peaks of intelligence, skill, and the capacity to wage strategic war than adults because by nature children are faster learners and acquire skills more rapidly than at any other age. So the most brilliant children from many nations were sent to battle school to train; to learn to command fleets of human ships.  And out of all the brilliant children, Ender Wiggin is the best of them all.

Watch for it.  November this year!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-25-2013),Trinnity (05-25-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

I guess I'm the only OSC fan here.  :Yawn:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Are you kidding? I LOVE Ender's Game!  :Big Grin:

----------

Irascible Crusader (05-25-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Are you kidding? I LOVE Ender's Game!


Wow, I didn't think the younger generations would be into Ender's Game.  I used to have a book called Ender's War which is a compilation of Ender's Game and Speaker for the Dead, the sequel, but it fell apart because I read it over and over (and over and over).  Since then I've gotten into Card's other works, the Alvin Maker series, the Worthing Saga, etc.

But this is actually Card's second movie to come to the big screen. The first was "The Abyss", you know with Ed Harris and Sigourney Weaver. Yeah, that was his novel.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-25-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wow, I didn't think the younger generations would be into Ender's Game.  I used to have a book called Ender's War which is a compilation of Ender's Game and Speaker for the Dead, the sequel, but it fell apart because I read it over and over (and over and over).  Since then I've gotten into Card's other works, the Alvin Maker series, the Worthing Saga, etc.
> 
> But this is actually Card's second movie to come to the big screen. The first was "The Abyss", you know with Ed Harris and Sigourney Weaver. Yeah, that was his novel.


Dude, I was raised watching old movies and listening to old music. Some of my favorite musicians are Ella Fitzgerald, Frank Sinatra, and Kate Smith. My favorite actor is Steve McQueen. I play Galaga, Snake, and 100 classic Atari games on my phone. When it comes to my tastes, I am not your typical youngster  :Tongue:

----------


## Dan40

Kindly remember that the author wrote FICTION for the express purpose of making money for himself.

The exact same purpose that international multi billion dollar corporations have.  When they say, "new and improved,"  that's fiction too.
If its new, it wasn't improved.  If its improved, it wasn't new.

It is fiction and has no bearing on reality.

True of Card, true of Ayn Rand.  True of all writers of fiction.

Enjoy for ENTERTAINMENT only.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Kindly remember that the author wrote FICTION for the express purpose of making money for himself.
> 
> The exact same purpose that international multi billion dollar corporations have.  When they say, "new and improved,"  that's fiction too.
> If its new, it wasn't improved.  If its improved, it wasn't new.
> 
> It is fiction and has no bearing on reality.
> 
> True of Card, true of Ayn Rand.  True of all writers of fiction.
> 
> Enjoy for ENTERTAINMENT only.


Do you feel like your day just isn't complete without delivering at least one condescending lecture, or something?

----------

Irascible Crusader (05-25-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Do you feel like your day just isn't complete without delivering at least one condescending lecture, or something?


As soon as you become aware of reality, I'll stop.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> As soon as you become aware of reality, I'll stop.


Nothing you're saying is at all relevant, so it would appear I'm not the one with reality issues.

----------


## Dan40

> Nothing you're saying is at all relevant, so it would appear I'm not the one with reality issues.


Indeed, your ability to lie to yourself seems boundless.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Indeed, your ability to lie to yourself seems boundless.


Dan, there's people who contribute to and participate in conversations and then there's people who just fart.  Care to guess what category you fall into?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

I hate it when people fart in my threads!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Indeed, your ability to lie to yourself seems boundless.




It's 5 PM here. Isn't that past your bedtime, grampa?

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, there's people who contribute to and participate in conversations and then there's people who just fart.  Care to guess what category you fall into?


I contribute when its needed, I fart when certain idiots (not you) have gas.  Some have terminal cranial  gas so I'm forced to fart in their general direction [apologies to Monty Python]

----------

Irascible Crusader (05-25-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> It's 5 PM here. Isn't that past your bedtime, grampa?


I'm aware that you just can't stand it, but the parents DO get to stay up later than the diaper filling, bed wetting little boys.  Someday, you will grow up.  That's not saying you'll ever mature or stop the diaper loading and bed wetting.  But I have hope for you.  An infinitesimally small amount of hope for you, but hope nonetheless.

----------


## Agravan

Ender's game is an awesome book!

----------

Irascible Crusader (07-05-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-25-2013)

----------


## countryboy

Just placed a hold on Ender's Game audiobook on my library website. Thanks for the head's up, if this book pans out for me, looks like I'll have listening enjoyment for some time to come.  :Big Grin: 

Not sure why I've never heard of this author.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Just placed a hold on Ender's Game audiobook on my library website. Thanks for the head's up, if this book pans out for me, looks like I'll have listening enjoyment for some time to come. 
> 
> Not sure why I've never heard of this author.


You would have to have been a sci fi nerd like I was in school.  He's definitely in the top 5 science fiction writers.

----------


## countryboy

> You would have to have been a sci fi nerd like I was in school.  He's definitely in the top 5 science fiction writers.


I was, and am, a sci fi nerd. When I was a kid I read all the greats, Asimov, Heinlein, Bradbury, etc. That's just too weird. Oh well, like I said, that gives me a lot of quality material to enjoy.

----------


## Dan40

> I was, and am, a sci fi nerd. When I was a kid I read all the greats, Asimov, Heinlein, Bradbury, etc. That's just too weird. Oh well, like I said, that gives me a lot of quality material to enjoy.


When I was a kid, I too ate up sci-fi.  When there was NO space flight.  No satellites, no instant worldwide communications.  Not even color TV.  It was more unbelievable, enjoyable, and required more imagination then,,,for me.

----------


## countryboy

Just finished listening to "Ender's Game" unabridged audiobook. Great listen, and the narration was superb. Already have book #2 loaded on the player and ready to go.  :Smile:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

Read a number of the books quite a few years ago. Not the greatest, but enjoyable enough. Still maintain The Covenant Chronicles is the top of the list. I'll most likely watch it at some point.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Just finished listening to "Ender's Game" unabridged audiobook. Great listen, and the narration was superb. Already have book #2 loaded on the player and ready to go.


Second book, you mean Speaker For The Dead?

----------


## countryboy

> Second book, you mean Speaker For The Dead?


Well, I guess the jury's out on that one. I believe Speaker For The Dead is the book I have loaded. But I guess that's the order written, and not the chronological order of the story beginnings. What do you suggest?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Well, I guess the jury's out on that one. I believe Speaker For The Dead is the book I have loaded. But I guess that's the order written, and not the chronological order of the story beginnings. What do you suggest?


It depends on whether you want to go forward or backward.  OSC wrote Speaker for the Dead as a sequel to Ender's Game.  Ender goes on to another occupation and 3000 years have passed. Because of his itinerate line of work that has him speaking for dead people on various planets, the relativistic effects of space travel allows Ender to skip over the centuries.  3000 years later, people still hate Ender as the destroyer, but they don't know that Andrew Wiggin, Itinerant Speaker for the Dead, is in fact Ender.

The prequels are a more recent work of OSC, developing the history of Bean, and also what happens immediately after the war, particularly to Ender, Bean, Petra, and Peter Wiggin the Hegemon. This is long before Ender becomes Speaker for the Dead.  My recommendation would be to go forward, not backward.  Speaker for the Dead followed by Genocide.

----------


## countryboy

> It depends on whether you want to go forward or backward.  OSC wrote Speaker for the Dead as a sequel to Ender's Game.  Ender goes on to another occupation and 3000 years have passed. Because of his itinerate line of work that has him speaking for dead people on various planets, the relativistic effects of space travel allows Ender to skip over the centuries.  3000 years later, people still hate Ender as the destroyer, but they don't know that Andrew Wiggin, Itinerant Speaker for the Dead, is in fact Ender.
> 
> The prequels are a more recent work of OSC, developing the history of Bean, and also what happens immediately after the war, particularly to Ender, Bean, Petra, and Peter Wiggin the Hegemon. This is long before Ender becomes Speaker for the Dead.  My recommendation would be to go forward, not backward.  Speaker for the Dead followed by Genocide.


Cool, thanks bro.  :Smile:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Cool, thanks bro.


Ooops!  I meant Xenocide, not genocide. The stupid computer "corrected" my spelling.

----------


## countryboy

> Ooops!  I meant Xenocide, not genocide. The stupid computer "corrected" my spelling.


Thanks. I just checked, and Speaker for the Dead is the book I currently have loaded on my player. The cool thing is, I got the two books from my library, over the internet, no charge. Yeah, they are loaded with DRM, but once you load them on a player, you can listen to them at your leisure. The check out period is two weeks, and after that they self destruct.  :Laughing7:

----------

Irascible Crusader (07-05-2013)

----------


## countryboy

I just realized, at the end of the Ender's Game audiobook is a lengthy, and very interesting narrative by Orson Scott Card. I highly recommend it to all of you OSC fans. As I mentioned earlier, I checked out the audiobook for free through The Ohio ebook project.

----------

